# The CCI MAUS tank



## MoeB786 (14/4/16)

Any vendors bringing in this tank?


Looking fro this tank


----------



## zadiac (14/4/16)

A link and/or more info would be great 
Now I have to go search for it.


----------



## MoeB786 (14/4/16)

@zadiac http://www.cloudchasersinc.eu/cci-maus-subohm-tank.html


----------



## Maxxis (14/4/16)

We will be getting these in soon. 
Turned out to be quite a beast of a tank.


----------



## MoeB786 (14/4/16)

@Maxxis when is soon ?


----------



## Maxxis (14/4/16)

MoeB786 said:


> @Maxxis when is soon ?



Around 2 weeks time.


----------



## MoeB786 (14/4/16)

Perfect just in time on payday


----------



## MoeB786 (14/4/16)

@Maxxis can you put up a preorder on your site?


----------



## Maxxis (14/4/16)

MoeB786 said:


> @Maxxis can you put up a preorder on your site?



Hi there

Since the stock only becomes available on the 20th of April I would rather not chance it yet. We've seen delays before with pre-release items. 

Will let you guys know as soon as they are in.


----------



## MoeB786 (14/4/16)

Perfect


----------



## Maxxis (28/4/16)

Stock is in guys @MoeB786


----------



## Johan Heyns (9/5/16)

Any news on the availability of this tank?


----------



## zadiac (10/5/16)

Only saw this now. I have to say. This is quite and impressive tank from the reviews a just saw.


----------



## Maxxis (10/5/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> Any news on the availability of this tank?



Hi Johan, 

We have stock at www.lungcandy.co.za


----------

